
Add "pwn" before youtube in the url of any youtube video to download it - pclark
Fantastic implementation.
======
jws
Brilliant! My wife sometimes shows Youtube clips in her psych classes, but the
classroom internet is unreliable. She tries to use tubesock to nab them, but
that fails more than it works.

To be clear, the url should be something like //www.pwnyoutube.com/....

~~~
antiismist
Small world, my wife also shows youtube clips in her psych class, and has to
download them b/c of lack of connectivity too.

~~~
whacked_new
Hahaha, I just had to say, that isn't "small world", that's coincidence.

~~~
dchest
Maybe it's the same lady, thus "small world".

------
jah
For the past few years I've been using the youtube-dl Python script to
download youtube videos on my 64-bit linux box (thanks for dropping the ball
on a 64-bit flash player Adobe ... thankfully GNU gnash has become more stable
recently).

<http://www.arrakis.es/~rggi3/youtube-dl/youtube-dl>

~~~
dfranke
There is at long last now a 64-bit Linux build of Flash 10 beta.
[http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libfla...](http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz)

~~~
apu
Except that this version seems to make Firefox massively more unstable.

~~~
dfranke
It's not great, but I've had fewer problems with it than with a 32-bit build
with nspluginwrapper. I use flashblock, so it's not really a problem for me.

------
acangiano
This is really well executed. Coming up with a bookmarklet is straightforward
too. For example, for the international site you could use
javascript:location.href='<http://pwn'+location.href.substring(11)>. Of
course, this can be refined to handle the presence or lack of www and
international prefixes (e.g., ca.youtube.com), but you get the idea.

------
jcl
I wonder how fast this will be disabled... Youtube need only check the
referrer, right?

~~~
there
considering youtube is starting to add their own download links
([http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/01/19/youtube-begins-
addin...](http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/01/19/youtube-begins-adding-
download-links-on-select-videos/)) and there are already tons of sites and
utilities to download them already that haven't been blocked, i'd say youtube
doesn't really care.

~~~
wesley
Do they care about the "youtube" trademark used in other domains?

~~~
ObieJazz
pwnyoutube.com claims fair use:

 _"PWN!" is a frequently used word on the Internet, the meaning of which
clearly makes the words "PWN! YouTube" a parody._

~~~
dpifke
Warning to folks who this is true: trademark and copyright law are different
entities. There's no such thing as "fair use" for trademarks.

------
jmatt
Now the question: What other sites can be pwned the same way?

------
critic
Similar services have been around for a while. Then, there is the
DownloadHelper plugin for Firefox.

~~~
jcl
Indeed, and they're popular, too. If you type "youtube" into Google's search,
the number one suggestion in the Ajax autocompletion box is "youtube
downloader".

------
mark-t
Or just copy the file from /tmp.

~~~
pwoods
I don't think the flash file will play. Try it.

~~~
ahpeeyem
yep i've trawled through my /tmp (the osx equivalent anyway) for the flv file,
and if you use an flv player you can play the file

~~~
rufo
If you're using Safari, you can just hit Command-Option-A, look for the
googlevideo link (or .flv/.mp4 file) and double-click to download.

------
dominik
Out of curiosity, how does Hulu.com prevent its videos from being copy-able?

~~~
Xichekolas
Since it's run by two major networks, I'd imagine with a big legal
sledgehammer.

~~~
dominik
Very true; I should clarified I meant technically.

------
dgolden
... or just use <http://clive.sourceforge.net/> from the command line.

------
kwamenum86
so how long until they get shut down. youtube has argued that this is against
their terms of use.

------
kin
This is perfect feature that I have missed ever since I switched from
Firefox(and its many great extensions) to Chrome. On the down side, I've had a
lot of crashes recently when downloading large files in Chrome.

------
dc2k08
<http://kickyoutube.com> has been doing the same thing.

------
paul7986
Brilliant website and use of a domain name, which I'd guess will bring you 97%
of your traffic!

------
petercooper
For years you've been able to add "mp4" after the word "youtube" and it does a
similar thing.

------
apoorvkhatreja
Thanks for the tip! Though the mp4 downloads rarely work.

------
callmeed
Awesome. Now, please someone make this for Vimeo.

~~~
app
Why? You can download almost any Vimeo video if you're logged in.

------
infinity
Very very nice! :)

------
kschua
This is so cool! I have been looking for something like that for a while.
Thanks for the tip!

------
ismalls
WOw thats incredible

------
bcater
Remarkable.

